# Is there a certain way to place an ootheca?



## robelgado (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys.

I was wondering if there is a certain way to place the orchid mantis ootheca.

I hear the best way is to use a hot glue gun and attach it to the top of the enclosure.

Applying the glue to one side will not cause a problem when the nymphs exit? correct?

They can exit out of any side?

Please let me know. thanks

-Bobby


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 2, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Hey guys.I was wondering if there is a certain way to place the orchid mantis ootheca.
> 
> I hear the best way is to use a hot glue gun and attach it to the top of the enclosure.
> 
> ...


There is a certain way. My camera isnt working but there should be a flatter side the part that sticks to where it was laid that needs to be the side you glue to the top of the container. they hatch out from the other side.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 2, 2009)

I use twist-tie wire, stripped of the plastic pierced through the ootheca opposite the 'zipper'. bend wire to look like a staple or 'U' shape. Put ends throught top screen of enclosure or deli tub. Bend wires down like a closed staple to hang. I'll try to post pics if I remember when I get home.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2009)

Hot glue is the best and easiest way. It should be pretty obvious which side the nymphs emerge from. If not I guess I can post a pic. Put a small drop of glue and put it on the underside of the lid, carefully press the ooth to the glue. Done.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 2, 2009)

Allright thanks guys

Im used to the chinese mantids.

Never have an ooth quite like this one.

Post pics just in case


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 2, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Allright thanks guysIm used to the chinese mantids.
> 
> Never have an ooth quite like this one.
> 
> Post pics just in case


Do you have the orchid ooth now? who did ya or are you gettin it from?


----------



## robelgado (Feb 2, 2009)

Nope.

It should be here in 5 days


----------



## Orin (Feb 3, 2009)

Just be careful not to cook the eggs with the hot glue.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 3, 2009)

One drop of glue shouldnt cook the eggs?

Should I wait till the glue cools down a little bit?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 3, 2009)

robelgado said:


> One drop of glue shouldnt cook the eggs?Should I wait till the glue cools down a little bit?


What I do is put some hot glue on a toothpick or other stick, wait about 10-15 seconds for it to cool down a bit, then paint the surface of the lid or ooth with it... and stick the ooth on.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 3, 2009)

That sounds like a great idea. thanks.

Can't wait for it to arrive  

allready have family members trying to reserve their own orchid mantis.......

Lol!


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2009)

I put a tiny drop and give it a couple seconds to cool. Never had a problem. You are not going to cook the eggs.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 3, 2009)

I hear its fairly easy to identify the "zipper" (area where nymphs come out)

but anyone have a picture just in case

dont want to kill all my orchid nymphs


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2009)

robelgado said:


> I hear its fairly easy to identify the "zipper" (area where nymphs come out)but anyone have a picture just in case
> 
> dont want to kill all my orchid nymphs


I really don't think you are going to have any trouble with that. You will be able to tell which side was attached to something. Attach that same side to your container. This side will most likely be flat.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 4, 2009)

Allright thanks alot rick.

What about misting? how often should I mist my ootheca (indirectly of course) ?


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Allright thanks alot rick.What about misting? how often should I mist my ootheca (indirectly of course) ?


Every other day or so. If you use moss or some substrate when it dries out then remoisten it.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 4, 2009)

I heard misting once a day is good.

But if you are sure misting every other day for the orchid ooth is fine.

Ill do that.

-Bobby


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2009)

robelgado said:


> I heard misting once a day is good.But if you are sure misting every other day for the orchid ooth is fine.
> 
> Ill do that.
> 
> -Bobby


If it is really dry then once a day might be needed. There is no set limit on this stuff. You have to find what will work in your particular situation.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I live in Florida.

So it is usually extra humid.

it hasnt rained in a while which is odd.

But the humidity is high in Florida.

Will misting it once a day be bad?

Or it doesnt matter?


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Well I live in Florida.So it is usually extra humid.
> 
> it hasnt rained in a while which is odd.
> 
> ...


Not a HUGE deal and in your case every other day should be plenty. I use a moss substrate to hold humidity for a few days and I am in NC.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 5, 2009)

Allright sounds good.

Should be arriving tommorow or monday.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 6, 2009)

The best and easiest way is to use silicone sealant.

Don't use a glue gun as the oothecae of this species are thin walled i.e. the eggs are close to the surface. it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what 150 C + will do


----------



## robelgado (Feb 6, 2009)

Where can you purchase silicone sealant?

Thats exactly what I was worried about.

Thats why I thought using a toothpick would allow me to monitor the amount of glue I use.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 6, 2009)

Rob Byatt said:


> The best and easiest way is to use silicone sealant.Don't use a glue gun as the oothecae of this species are thin walled i.e. the eggs are close to the surface. it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what 150 C + will do


This is a great idea! Most of us on this forum, at least in the US, use a low-heat glue or super glue, though gardeners often use wire for their big ooths. I think that low-heat glue in the US melts at about 120C (248F) but that's still pretty hot, and I have worked enough with cyanocrylate glues in large quantities (by the pint!) to know that they emit very irritating fumes (and no, folks, it is not used in medicine; that's the 2-Octyl variant  ) that can't do the eggs any good.

Do you use the sealant/glue from the hardware store, Rob? I'm gonna get me a tube!

It's also worth noting that this stuff is cheaper and has a much better shelf life than super glue (checked your little vial, lately?  ), and it also stays in place much better than even the "thick" forms of superglue.

[Disclaimer: All of the kickback money that I get from the Silicone Syndicate for this recommendation will be used for my defense against the lawsuits brought by the Cyanocrylate Combine]


----------



## robelgado (Feb 6, 2009)

What about something like Gorrilla Glue? Very powerful and does not have to be heated for use?


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2009)

robelgado said:


> What about something like Gorrilla Glue? Very powerful and does not have to be heated for use?


I wouldn't. Use the glue gun like I said. Yes, the ooth is thin walled but the key is to let it cool. You only need a TINY drop to hold an ooth since they weigh nothing. I use a low temp glue gun.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 7, 2009)

lol allright Rick.

If I cook my mantids I'm coming for you  

Lol they may arrive today? Hopefully.

If not it will be here monday.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 7, 2009)

Whichever glue you are using, glue it on the edge of the oothecae.

Glue gun uses heat element (metal near the gun point) to melt the plastic glue. For low tempoerature glue gun, the metal can go up to 120C, but the glue started to melt at WAY lower temperature which is around 60-70C, and by the time it came out of the metal gun the glue cools down rapidly to even lower temperature so for large ootheca i usually use glue gun. Besides it is easier to maneuever, and non-harzadous and odorless. So don't misunderstood that you are actually applying 120C directly towards the ootheca. I have used silicone sealant too, i couldn't find one that allows me to point and shoot so the typical glue gun appear to be more user-friendly to me. Besides some silicone sealant are hazardous and smell. For smaller ootheca, i sometimes go for simple stuff like clay if you are afraid that the glue will burn the ootheca. THe foam of an ootheca can bey stronger than we thought, it is pretty durable and able to withstand all kinds of temperature. I have used glue gun directly applying to the edge of the smallest Pseudoharpax virescens ootheca and it still hatched. This species breed like rabbits - i swear - i was hoping the glue gun kills the ootheca this way  So while it is easier to blame on the glue gun for ootheca not hatching, it is really to produce a fertile/healthy ootheca that is more important than the method of gluing the ooth.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 7, 2009)

Allright then. Ill use the glue gun and hope for the best  

thanks alot guys.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2009)

Like I said, you need only a very TINY drop. It takes hardly any glue to hold an ootheca.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 7, 2009)

Im going to put a tiny drop on a toothpick and spread it along the backside of the ootheca


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Im going to put a tiny drop on a toothpick and spread it along the backside of the ootheca


No need to really spread it. I just use one tiny drop on one end of the ooth and it holds it no problem.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess that works too.

I was going to put it on the lid of a container, but I am considering placeing it on a " T " shaped twig/branch.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2009)

robelgado said:


> I guess that works too.I was going to put it on the lid of a container, but I am considering placeing it on a " T " shaped twig/branch.


I prefer the lid so they can emerge without any problems. Just make sure the few inches of space directly below the ooth is clear of any obstructions.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 8, 2009)

I like to put the ootheca in a large container. about 5x5x8

So there should be more then enough room for the little buggers


----------



## robelgado (Feb 9, 2009)

The ooth has arrived. WOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!

Now I just have to wait for it to hatch  !


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 9, 2009)

robelgado said:


> WOOOOOOOOHHHHHH!!!Now I just have to wait for it to hatch  !


Congrats


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 9, 2009)

Hehe... good luck containing and dealing with the anticipation!  :lol:


----------



## robelgado (Feb 9, 2009)

Haha I put him in a 5x5x10in container. placed the ooth on a stick that formed an L, hoping that gravity helps out the little guys.


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice find! Good luck hatching them.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't have any first hand experience of sticking oothecae with hot melt glue, but I just don't see the point in taking the risk when silicaone is just as good, if not easier to use.

Silicaone is one of the most inert matrerails available, so no need to worry about killing things with it. People worry about the smell it gives off - this is the smell ofacetic acid given off during the curing process  

There's not need to stuggle with applying it either; just use a regular sealant gun, or just squeeze the tube if you are lazy like me


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Haha I put him in a 5x5x10in container. placed the ooth on a stick that formed an L, hoping that gravity helps out the little guys.


Didn't put it on the lid huh? Well ok. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 10, 2009)

Rob Byatt said:


> Silicaone is one of the *most inert *matrerails available, so no need to worry about killing things with it. People worry about the smell it gives off - this is the smell of*acetic acid *given off during the curing process


How can a material be most inert when it is emitting acetic acid? I am not a chemist but I know acetic acid is corrosive and will react with even wood. Telling something it is inert but at the same time giving off acetic acid is confusing.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 10, 2009)

What about using a double sided masking tape, or velcro with adhesive?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 10, 2009)

revmdn said:


> What about using a double sided masking tape, or velcro with adhesive?


I'd be afraid to use the tape with misting it all of the time. Seems like it wouldn't hold well. And then you have the possibility of the newborn nymphs getting stuck to it and dying. Velcro? Hmmm.... haven't formed an opinion on that one yet.


----------



## Rick (Feb 11, 2009)

revmdn said:


> What about using a double sided masking tape, or velcro with adhesive?


No, no, no! Nymphs will get caught in even the slightest bit of sticky tape. Please just do like I suggested and use a low temp hot glue gun and let it cool a couple seconds before atttaching the ooth. This isn't rocket science. B)


----------



## revmdn (Feb 11, 2009)

Rick, when I hang an ooth I will be using my low temp glue gun, or leaving it where it was laid. I was just thinking out loud.  Don't worry I trust your judgement. B)


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 11, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> I have used glue gun directly applying to the edge of the smallest Pseudoharpax virescens ootheca and it still hatched. This species breed like rabbits - i swear - i was hoping the glue gun kills the ootheca this way


I can't help it... this struck me funny. :lol: Even after several days, it still makes me giggle.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 11, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> How can a material be most inert when it is emitting acetic acid? I am not a chemist but I know acetic acid is corrosive and will react with even wood. Telling something it is inert but at the same time giving off acetic acid is confusing.


Yes, maybe I was a little confusing there  But I still think that a little vinegar is better than hot glue


----------



## Gurd (Feb 11, 2009)

I've used superglue without problems but most of the time I just use a bit of blue tack


----------



## robelgado (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea I decided to use the stick in case I need to use the lid later on.

I usually use your every day pantihose as a lid, easy to remove when feeding.

So I attached the ootheca with hot glue on an L-shaped stick.

It is a good hold and will not give the newborn nymphs any problems.

Now I just have to wait for the little buggers  

4-5 weeks left and counting.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I can't help it... this struck me funny. :lol: Even after several days, it still makes me giggle.


Yeah it sounds crazy  it is like a nightmare seeing one ootheca after another hatch i want to use them as feeder.... just kidding they are cute little things


----------



## robelgado (Feb 12, 2009)

How many nymphs do you usually get out of an orchid ootheca yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 12, 2009)

On average you can expect 30-50 nymphs, but it is not uncommon to see more than 100 from a single ootheca.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, impressive.

I hope I get alot!


----------

